
Portland to raise taxes on companies where CEO earns 100X what workers do - Huhty
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/portland-ceo-pay-1.3886955
======
cassieramen
Anyone familiar with the economics behind this? Seems like things tend to go
south when the government tries to mess with CEO pay. Public companies
required to publish CEO pay, pay rises as CEO's have a baseline for
negotiating.

I like the idea. I've always admired Whole Foods' hard limit on CEO pay but
I'm not sure what ramifications this has.

